# Working In an Embassey, and everything else!



## AFireinside13 (1 Aug 2005)

Hello everyone,  :warstory: 
I am finishing up my last year in Police Foundations and am HIGHLY interested in becoming a Military Police officer. I mean, one day, I want to join a civ. force, but that's down the road. One of the things that draws me towards MP is the opportunity to travel and work in a Canadian Embassy. I know, from what I've learned from recruiters, I am going to spend my first few years on base in Canada and first few months learning from a coach officer. 

But how long will it be before I am able to go overseas and be on base somewhere, or be able to work in an embassy? What is it like working in an embassy? In addition, what other opportunities are available to a MP? ( I've seen the special branches you can join, but i mean travel opportunities.) I've looked at the CF recruiting site, but from what I read the role of the MP is being changed. If this is something that has been posted before ( I couldn't find a similar thread) please, by all means, send me there...   :skull:

Thanks for atleast reading this  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Aug 2005)

.


----------



## AFireinside13 (1 Aug 2005)

Im sorry CFL, I am not sure if I am understanding you. If you mean you may need prior CF experience, I have not come across that information in my studies of this trade. From what I read and what I am told by recruiters, you only need a Police Foundations diploma to be considered ( I say considered because I know that doesn't guarentee you crap)

If that is not what you meant, please clarify....


----------



## FastEddy (1 Aug 2005)

AFireinside13 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,   :warstory:
> I am finishing up my last year in Police Foundations and am HIGHLY interested in becoming a Military Police officer. I mean, one day, I want to join a civ. force, but that's down the road. One of the things that draws me towards MP is the opportunity to travel and work in a Canadian Embassy. I know, from what I've learned from recruiters, I am going to spend my first few years on base in Canada and first few months learning from a coach officer.
> 
> But how long will it be before I am able to go overseas and be on base somewhere, or be able to work in an embassy? What is it like working in an embassy? In addition, what other opportunities are available to a MP? ( I've seen the special branches you can join, but i mean travel opportunities.) I've looked at the CF recruiting site, but from what I read the role of the MP is being changed. If this is something that has been posted before ( I couldn't find a similar thread) please, by all means, send me there...     :skull:
> ...




Whereas I would normally recommend a career in the CF's (especially in the MP). But considering the fact that you openly state that you do not intend to make the CF's a career and only as a stepping stone to a Civilian Police Force and as a Travel Agency.

Based on your statements I would personally suggest, you forget about the Military and not waste the time, effort, and cost to Train you. Not to mention a Trade Vacancy you'd be taking up.

As blunt as this may sound, you seem to want to join the CF's for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## AFireinside13 (1 Aug 2005)

FastEddy, I didn't mean for it to sound like i wanted to join the CF for a short period of time and waste their resources. If i was given the opportunities im looking for, i most certainly would stay as long as i am enjoying it. However, i do think one day i will want to become a civilian police officer (I don't know, perhaps I'll stay in the CF). Right now I'm  19 years old and just figuring out what to do with my life.  At this time, and in the future, I see myself in the CF.


----------



## AFireinside13 (1 Aug 2005)

Just an addon to my last post, I would just like to hear a little about the travel aspect, what opportunies are available, and what it is like working in am embassy.


----------



## garb811 (1 Aug 2005)

By the book, until you have finished your PEP you are unable to deploy, so that means 1 year minimum after you complete your QL3s until you can go on tour.  Having said that, there are always exceptions.



Embassies:  You need to complete your QL5 and you can expect a minimum of 4 years after you complete your QL3 prior to being considered for the MSGU.  Normally there is intense competition for the spots at the Cpl/MCpl level due to the limited number of positions at these ranks.  The initial posting is 2 years (with some that are 1 year) with the possibility of extending to a maximum of 4 years.  You do not apply for a specific Embassy; you apply for MSGU and are then told which Embassy you will be posted to once you have completed your screening and the Ambassador of that Embassy has accepted you.  MSGs are not/not entitled to language training prior to posting, although it generally is provided once you're at post as your duties permit.  Your spouse may not receive any language training at all which can be a huge issue depending on where you go.  The work at an Embassy is very much dependant upon which Embassy you go to, Kabul is very different than working in Paris for example, but no matter which Embassy you go to there are unique challenges and issues to deal with.  What it is not, however, is the "cocktail and canapé circuit" which some folks seem to envision, nor is it a guarantee to make a ton of money.  Some posts you can bank quite a bit of money, especially if you extend and are there for four years, but some posts you're lucky to save anything at all when all is said and done. Additionally, some people are just not cut out for Embassy life, for a wide variety of reasons, so it is very important to evaluate what it is you wish to accomplish by going to an Embassy prior to asking to go.

As for the travel aspect...I'm not sure what you're looking for specifically so if you could clarify it a bit, that'd help in giving you an informative answer.


----------



## MP 811 (1 Aug 2005)

good luck with the embassy thing my friend.......................there are many waiting for that chance!  And as what was said previously, if you plan on joining a civy dept after three years, keep that info to yourself, especially when you get to your platoon or guardhouse.  You may be suprised at your welcome by openly stating your using the MP's as a springboard.


----------



## AFireinside13 (1 Aug 2005)

I just want to clarify that if i enjoy being a MP, i will stay as a MP. I hear a lot of good things about the position and hope that the opportunities available are the right ones for me; the only way to know for sure is to see how i do as a MP. I love the fact that i will be part of the CF as well as i will still be part of the law enforcement community. I also dont want to give the impression that i think less of the MP profession when compared to civy police officer, because that is infact not true. 
Thanks everyone for your input, please, any other thoughts or opinions should be posted.....


----------



## FastEddy (1 Aug 2005)

AFireinside13 said:
			
		

> I just want to clarify that if i enjoy being a MP, i will stay as a MP. I hear a lot of good things about the position and hope that the opportunities available are the right ones for me; the only way to know for sure is to see how i do as a MP. I love the fact that i will be part of the CF as well as i will still be part of the law enforcement community. I also dont want to give the impression that i think less of the MP profession when compared to civy police officer, because that is infact not true.
> Thanks everyone for your input, please, any other thoughts or opinions should be posted.....





Let us forget about the MP, Travel Opportunities etc., and concitrate on the fact you will be joining the ARMY and becoming a Soldier, and always a Soldier first and last. Maybe some time in the Reserves would give you a insight into Military Life. I and everyone else here can assure you its not all fun and games.

Keep us posted.

Cheers.


----------



## MP 811 (2 Aug 2005)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Maybe some time in the Reserves would give you a insight into Military Life. I and everyone else here can assure you its not all fun and games.



I wholly agree with this!!!!!....................especially the last part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0B (18 Sep 2005)

Sorry if I've revived a dead thread.

Has anyone here worked as an MP at an embassy? If so, where, and how was it?

I'm curious as to whether such a posting is open to officers, or is it exclusive to NCMs? Also, how many MPs typically work at an embassy, and are other Canadian Forces personnel stationed at embassies to fulfill other roles?

Thanks.


----------



## garb811 (18 Sep 2005)

I've been posted to MSGU.

The work is very much dependent upon which embassy you get posted to.  Washington DC is obviously a very different environment from Kabul, which is distinct yet again from Kinshasa.  No two embassies share the same environment and each brings with it it's own set of issues.  One thing that is true of all of them, as I've said previously, is it's not the "cocktail and canapé" circuit like some seem to think.  Although unique social opportunities may occur, these are a bonus and not the rule.  If you go as a Cpl, unless it is to Kabul you better make sure you have the temperament to keep yourself occupied and be capable of being completely by yourself for 12 hours at a time.

Embassies are staffed solely by MPs although a MP O is the CO of the Military Security Guard Unit (MSGU).  The majority of positions are at the WO rank, some of which are currently filled by Snr Sgts.  The number of Cpls posted to embassies is declining due to a reallocation of recourses with more MCpl positions being created so the odds of going, unless to a "high risk" Embassy like Kabul, is shrinking significantly.

The number of MPs varies from post to post.  The majority of posts are "one man" and a WO or the a/m Snr Sgts will fill them.  Two man posts exist with a WO/MCpl and there are still a few multi-man posts with WO/MCpl/Cpls but the number of these is currently being reduced with the previously mentioned reallocation of resources.  

Other CF pers are posted to embassies, the most likely reason for this being the Canadian Defence Attaché programme.  This programme is totally separate from the MSGU and although they both may be in place at an embassy, this is not always the case for various reasons.  There are also CE tradesmen seconded to FAC in several locations.

Finally, it is important to note that you volunteer for the MSGU and NOT for a specific Embassy so it's kinda like a box of chocolates, as Forrest Gump would say.


----------



## canuckranger (14 Nov 2005)

I'm going to add one more thing, once in a while you may have the golden opportunity to augment an Embassy for a short period of time,ie 3 months. 

There are many taskings and tours which are available to MPs, which allow travel to many different locations. Since Jan last year, I have been to Rome, Edmonton, and I am currently overseas at an Embassy. All with different duties at each location. It really doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## S McKee (17 Nov 2005)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> I've been posted to MSGU.
> 
> The work is very much dependent upon which embassy you get posted to.   Washington DC is obviously a very different environment from Kabul, which is distinct yet again from Kinshasa.   No two embassies share the same environment and each brings with it it's own set of issues.   One thing that is true of all of them, as I've said previously, is it's not the "cocktail and canapé" circuit like some seem to think.   Although unique social opportunities may occur, these are a bonus and not the rule.   If you go as a Cpl, unless it is to Kabul you better make sure you have the temperament to keep yourself occupied and be capable of being completely by yourself for 12 hours at a time.
> 
> Finally, it is important to note that you volunteer for the MSGU and NOT for a specific Embassy so it's kinda like a box of chocolates, as Forrest Gump would say.



Liar! It's all cocktails and vienna sausages or in your case vodka and caviare. The MSGU guys like to say it's all bad and tough so that no one else will try and get in on the embassy scam. That's right it's a big scam. The toughest part of their job is deciding what DVD to watch during night shift........  How's it going buddy? Any good rumors in your part of the world?


----------



## garb811 (18 Nov 2005)

Vodka and caviar?! I could never afford that even with allowances you get so hotdogs and cheap local beer was the deal for all but the most important occassions.   Then I splurged and went for the coca-cola.

Hmm...rumours...well, best rumour lately has been from a guy in the MSG circuit that there is talk of making a MSGU career path.  I can see the sub-MOSes now; MP-Pol, MP-Sec, MP-NIS, MP-NCIU, MP-Fd, MP-Tux.


----------



## S McKee (18 Nov 2005)

Well you could afford Vodka and Caviare if you pawned one of those Faberge Eggs you keep smuggling out of the country! Good rumour, I haven't heard anything like that over here, but hey I wouldn't be surprised, considering the number of pies we seem to be getting our fingers into. The latest push is to get members to voluteer for the Close Protection Team.


----------



## prairiedog (4 Dec 2005)

One thing that no one has mentioned so far is MSGU work is unarmed for the most part, you are control access and limited powers outside the gate.  The talk is this will change when MSGU gets the CPO training down the road but for now it's mostly "may I see you id please" in your nice shirt and tie.


----------



## DAA (6 Dec 2005)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> I've been posted to MSGU.
> 
> One thing that is true of all of them, as I've said previously, is it's not the "cocktail and canapé" circuit like some seem to think.   Although unique social opportunities may occur, these are a bonus and not the rule.



But it is all "cocktail and canapé"!!!  The only thing is that the MSG sees it from the other side of the gate as he is checking the ID's/Invitations at the Residence/Chancery.    

The work depends on the size of the staff at the Embassy and how integrated/involved the MSG wishes to become.  I would guess that most of the one man posts probably end up working 12-18 hour days with little if any compensation for future time off.


----------



## S McKee (7 Dec 2005)

DAA said:
			
		

> But it is all "cocktail and canapÃƒÆ’©"!!!   The only thing is that the MSG sees it from the other side of the gate as he is checking the ID's/Invitations at the Residence/Chancery.
> 
> The work depends on the size of the staff at the Embassy and how integrated/involved the MSG wishes to become.   I would guess that most of the one man posts probably end up working 12-18 hour days with little if any compensation for future time off.



WAAAAAAAAAAH, cry me a river....but you get to write your own PER what more do you want?


----------



## DAA (8 Dec 2005)

Jumper said:
			
		

> WAAAAAAAAAAH, cry me a river....but you get to write your own PER what more do you want?



I think you misunderstood my post.  I'm not looking for sympathy, but merely concurring with some of the misconceptions about an MSG Post.  Like stated earlier, it is not the cocktail circuit and can involve long and irregular hours, when you least expect it.  As far as the PER aspects, I really couldn't tell you as I am not an MP.  But it's better written by a DND person rather than someone from an OGD.

All I can say is it's definitely a "unique" experience and not for everybody.


----------

